# TKD lineage again (KTA)



## YounWha (Mar 11, 2008)

Forgive me if I asked this question before but I have now found copies of my Grandmaster's certificates - some of them at least.

I need to know what you guys think of what I have found.

Anyone hear of Dae-Han Hwarang-Do Swordsmanship Association
GM Han received a "holder of 7th as result of 3rd grade promotion".
I am guessing he is a 7th Degree in hwarang-do swordsmanship???
Park, Young Chin was President (9th Grade) in this association.
(have pic of certificate)

There is another certificate with the stamp (all korean) of KUM PUB - HOA RANG DO with what looks like a bowtie with an S in the middle..ring a bell?

This certificate also has matching symbols with the first certificate mentioned.

I also have a certificate from the Korea Tae Kwon Do Association
from Nov. 30th, 1974 from Un Yong Kim.
This certificate is an instructor certificate given to GM Han.
I was told this was not possible because of the date but it's right in front of my eyes.

Lastly there is a Ji Do Kwon certificate that is really faded but it has the Jidokwan symbol at the top middle and at the bottom right it has
Lee Chong Woo
President
Tae Kwon Do Ji Do Kwan
Korea Tae Kwon Do Association

Anything???


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2008)

All I can say if you have them in front of you then they must be real, nobody has ever made up a certificate or anything like that. Look I'm being as sincere as I can here Does it matter you have them you know you trained and learned something and you are happy so why ask the same question over and over again.


----------



## YounWha (Mar 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> All I can say if you have them in front of you then they must be real, nobody has ever made up a certificate or anything like that. Look I'm being as sincere as I can here Does it matter you have them you know you trained and learned something and you are happy so why ask the same question over and over again.


 
Not really -

I am trying to get his BIO straight for informational purposes online more
than anything.  It's not like I am trying to catch anyone in a lie.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2008)

YounWha said:


> Not really -
> 
> I am trying to get his BIO straight for informational purposes online more
> than anything. It's not like I am trying to catch anyone in a lie.


 
Then instead of asking the general public, here is some great advice for you e-mail the Kukkiwon and ask the same question you asked here and explain why you need this infomation. They will be happy to supply all the info. for you in a timely manner of course. 

This way you can get it from the governing organization and they can trace back all the way to the KTA.


----------

